# New member from Virginia first handgun



## marley2984 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey all and those from VA as well. First post.
After a recent incident that could have been worse, it brought to light that I dont have a self defense handgun so I decided now is the time. I'm going the concealed carry permit route and mostly looking for a carry gun. After looking online to begin this quest I found myself reviewing this site so I joined today to begin posting and getting feedback. Since a carry gun is what I am looking for I began by looking at the LC9 and the PM9 just because the size felt good. I think initally from holding and looking at the 2 guns that the construction quality of the PM9 surpasses that of the LC9 but not sure that can justify the extra cost. I looked at the smaller version...LCP etc but I think they are just too small for what I need right now. I held the PF9 also but it didnt feel as solid feeling as that PM9. I wanted to hear opinions on the Kahr and Ruger guns but others to research and look at also. Not knowing much about those two I do see that one is hammer and one is striker which I am researching now for opinions. Anything you can offer to assist is narrowing down the choices is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

welcome from southern oregon


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi and welcome from snowy AZ.......GO HOKIES !!!!!!.....JJ


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and I'd suggest you do a little more research first. Find a gun range or shop that rents guns so you can try both of your choices out before you buy one. You may find that one shoots much better for you than the other. I'd also try a few more also. You just may find one that is better for you than the two you mentioned.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I really like the idea of a range with a rental counter. It's been a lot of help to me, and I just think it's common sense if available.


----------



## Raymond (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome from Tennessee. Take your time a try several different guns before buying.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Welcome from the mountan top in North Carolina Try a wide selection before you decide It will save you a lot of money in the long run and give you better decission skills.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Welcome from MN enjoy and be safe

RCG


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

Welcome, Fellow Virginian!

I own the PM9 and I love how this gun handles and it is great to carry. 
It is very accurate. You cannot shoot reloads in it. It has a vastly superior trigger compared to the LC9.

I have shot the LC9 and it is a very nice gun as well, but I am keeping the PM9.
The only advantage I can see to the LC9 is you might be able to shoot reloads in it, although the manual specifically states they will not cover warranty due to damage from reloads. You may not shoot +P+ ammo in the LC9, and I don't recommend it in the Kahr either.

I found it to be a little more recoil with the LC9. 

You just need to shoot them and make the decision based on how it shoots with your hands. 

If you live in NoVa, shoot me a PM and we can chat.
CC


----------



## gryphonz3 (Jan 10, 2012)

If you live in the Tidewater area you can rent many different pistols at Bob's Gun shop in Norfolk,Superior Pawn in Norfolk or Lynnhaven Shooting Range and Superior Pawn in Virginia Beach.I am partial to Glocks and would suggest a G19 or a G26.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I carry a Bodyguard .380.........


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome marley2984,From Jax's Fla..:smt1099


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Might want to check out some S&W revolvers for your first ......JJ


----------



## jwingfield (Jan 24, 2012)

marley2984 said:


> Hey all and those from VA as well. First post.
> After a recent incident that could have been worse, it brought to light that I dont have a self defense handgun so I decided now is the time. I'm going the concealed carry permit route and mostly looking for a carry gun. After looking online to begin this quest I found myself reviewing this site so I joined today to begin posting and getting feedback. Since a carry gun is what I am looking for I began by looking at the LC9 and the PM9 just because the size felt good. I think initally from holding and looking at the 2 guns that the construction quality of the PM9 surpasses that of the LC9 but not sure that can justify the extra cost. I looked at the smaller version...LCP etc but I think they are just too small for what I need right now. I held the PF9 also but it didnt feel as solid feeling as that PM9. I wanted to hear opinions on the Kahr and Ruger guns but others to research and look at also. Not knowing much about those two I do see that one is hammer and one is striker which I am researching now for opinions. Anything you can offer to assist is narrowing down the choices is appreciated. Thanks


welcome from another guy from Va just joined today!!!!


----------



## bymorris (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome from North Carolina

Go Blue Devils!!!


----------

